# Nike's Lunarendor QS makes me sick



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

ICYMI, Nike is debuting a modified version of its Lunarendor boot this year, and the result is vomit inducing.






A snowboard boot that lights up?? Come on, people. Why the hell does such a thing need to exist? Now, I've never owned Nike boots - I have friends that do, and I'm sure they're going to be super comfortable like all their inferior boring little brothers, but I mean, really? Really Nike? To me, this just proves that Nike has no idea what their snowboard market really is or how to connect with us. How many of us would actually purchase and lace a pair of these up on our local hill?

Clearly, the boot is aimed at pro riders participating in Halfpipe and Big Air competitions to, "mesmerize crowds as they rotate through the night sky". But Nike team riders will have already known about these, at least a season in advance, and I haven't seen them on anybody's feet during competition in the last year. I'm not privy to data describing the purchase rates for gear the pros wear, but I feel like there wouldn't be an overwhelming number of people rushing out to grab a pair of these.

Not to mention, on your average resort rider, we'd never see the lights Nike is so high on. Nevermind the fact that it's just the swoosh that's lit up (aka the SIDE of the boot), which, by the way, is almost always covered by either snow pack, snow pants and/or binding straps. But there's that other issue of, WE ALL RIDE DURING THE DAYTIME. So, if the goal is awareness of the brand and trying to steal some market share through word-of-mouth marketing, it doesn't seem like it's working yet. Again, Nike just seems completely out-of-touch with this market.

And that power button placement?... Can you say, accidental contact? Hope you don't have Wingback Malavitas!

I don't know. Maybe I'm just being a stick in the mud, but I saw the promo for these and just instantly wanted to hurl. Just my $.02. What do others think? 

:icon_scratch:


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Pointless and dumb...people will buy them. It is nike


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Who cares, it's like last years quickstrike. Not particularly feasible, but looks cool. I think they do these as more of a fun toy or display item. Sort of like Jordan's. It seems more like a toy for sneakerheads than anything.


----------



## Weasley (Feb 4, 2013)

M.C._Dub said:


> ICYMI, Nike is debuting a modified version of its Lunarendor boot this year, and the result is vomit inducing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know everyone has their own tastes in everything but i personally thing these boots are pretty cool lol but I also like bright clothes. It's all just fun haha but I don't think pros have access to the QuickStrike boot until they are released, they dont want any sneak peaks until they come out. Anywho, Nike makes some very nice boots. The best ive ridden. They have done a ton for the snowboard industry (although i know a ton of haters will disagree) and have an awesome team. I like what they are doing and Nike will be my boot of choice for a long time as long as they make quality boots which they will


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I think they're more functional than these? 

Explain to me what Nike has actually done for snowboarding? No one can ever explain that one other than pay some people to promote their product.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

I'd like to hear what Nike has done for snowboarding as well. I need a good laugh today.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

the led suit and boot thing will be gone by next season...they only make any difference at night, and no pro is going to be caught dead in them. recipe for hype and 'cool' promo vids, but ultimate product fail.


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

CassMT said:


> the led suit and boot thing will be gone by next season...they only make any difference at night, and no pro is going to be caught dead in them. recipe for hype and 'cool' promo vids, but ultimate product fail.


I agree Cass. I've got not problem with Nike as a company, but like BA said, what exactly have they done for snowboarding? And from a business standpoint, if I'm Nike, this just seems like a complete failure in product placement. What a generally weird thing to produce. :dunno:


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I think they're more functional than these?
> 
> Explain to me what Nike has actually done for snowboarding? No one can ever explain that one other than pay some people to promote their product.


Nike made a boot that fits my feet.

As far as I am concerned, one more choice isn't a bad thing. 

Haven't found any other boots that do that well.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

M.C._Dub said:


> Come on, people. Why the hell does such a thing need to exist?


Remember the snowboard that had an angled hole cut in the tail to produce a rooster-tail of snow? :icon_scratch: Some people are gimmick whores.


----------



## Weasley (Feb 4, 2013)

CassMT said:


> the led suit and boot thing will be gone by next season...they only make any difference at night, and no pro is going to be caught dead in them. recipe for hype and 'cool' promo vids, but ultimate product fail.


those are limited. they arent massed produced like their other boots are so yes they will be gone by next season. Just like last years Quick Strikes arent around this year. 

And I know it's all opinion and what not but Nike boots for me, and many other people have been perfect. They are comfortable and fit well, high tech, have came out with new technology and ideas in their boots and actually make a solid boot. The only people i ever see hating on Nike generally are the same kids who hate on Burton (i don't have a Burton) and probably have never even ridden a pair of Nike boots.


----------



## Weasley (Feb 4, 2013)

M.C._Dub said:


> I agree Cass. I've got not problem with Nike as a company, but like BA said, what exactly have they done for snowboarding? And from a business standpoint, if I'm Nike, this just seems like a complete failure in product placement. What a generally weird thing to produce. :dunno:


Honestly, i dont think it's that weird that they got into snowboarding, they have skateboarding shoes, they have a ski team, they got into Motocross, and they have done great in every sport they got into. Yes they started out as mainly ball sports and have made a huge impact there but they saw the opportunity to increase their business from snowboarding. And dont tell me that any company ever starting a business not wanting to make a profit haha who cares if they are getting more into action sports. That's pretty cool if you ask me.


----------



## afuciarelli49 (Oct 27, 2013)

it kinda reminds me of the Flow 24k that has real gold in the binding... has anyone actually used them?


----------



## KentoBento (Sep 8, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I think they're more functional than these?
> 
> Explain to me what Nike has actually done for snowboarding? No one can ever explain that one other than pay some people to promote their product.


they did sponsor Last Year's Red bull Ultranatural, just saying...


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

the real thing about led boots, suits, etc...the sad, lame part, is that it has nothing to do with riding, nothing soulful, it's all about' look at me!, please, see me doing this rail' it's only for people to see you from the chair, or filming or, idk. i am going to invent an led arrow like 2ft tall that mounts on the helmet, pointing down, this will better achieve the same purpose. not about nike (or the others that are sure to follow), i would think it equally lame if it were 32, DC, burton or whoever. just ride, to ride..leave the gopro at home every once in a while, forget filming , led boots, and showboating under the chair...at least every once in a while..rant/...getting my coffee now!


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

Nike is not hear to please us. They are not trying to push the sport forward. They exists to make a profit. I have no doubt this will be a quality product for them. Quality measured in revenue.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Some people forget about how Nike failed once before in snowboarding and what happened after that.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

since when does snowboarding need to be pushed forward? jeesus it's everywhere. and why would we want it pushed forward? more riders = less freshies. but, of course they promote snowboarding: movies, sponsorships, contest promo, commercials...same as every company out there does, they all want it to 'grow' very badly, some for more revenue/customers, some to share the beautiful experience...but ALL companies have some of both formotivation. imo, this 'giving back' concept is a nice idea, but pretty much bs. individuals, like the sponsored pros can give back by sharing the stoke, but a company, especially a corporation is in it to survive and thrive...


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

KentoBento said:


> they did sponsor Last Year's Red bull Ultranatural, just saying...


If this isn't sarcasm, please explain to me what Ultranatural and the previous year's Supernatural did for snowboarding? Because all it did for me is further prove that the guys like Mark McMorris can't ride anything but a groomed kicker.

But I'm just saying...


----------



## afuciarelli49 (Oct 27, 2013)

Bparmz said:


> If this isn't sarcasm, please explain to me what Ultranatural and the previous year's Supernatural did for snowboarding? Because all it did for me is further prove that the guys like Mark McMorris can't ride anything but a groomed kicker.
> 
> But I'm just saying...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::bowdown:


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Bparmz said:


> If this isn't sarcasm, please explain to me what Ultranatural and the previous year's Supernatural did for snowboarding? Because all it did for me is further prove that the guys like Mark McMorris can't ride anything but a groomed kicker.
> 
> But I'm just saying...


Nonsense. His first run was a bit of a mess because he did not have a plan or his plan did not work. But his second run was perfectly fine - and better than what anybody on this forum could have put together.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Nonsense. His first run was a bit of a mess because he did not have a plan or his plan did not work. But his second run was perfectly fine - and better than what anybody on this forum could have put together.


Well of course. Not trying to say I could do better! Haha. The shot at McMorris was unnecessary. Was more just trying to question the person I quoted on how Ultranatural did much of anything for the sport and how Nike being a sponsor of it means anything.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

hktrdr said:


> Nonsense. His first run was a bit of a mess because he did not have a plan or his plan did not work. But his second run was perfectly fine - and better than what anybody on this forum could have put together.


I don't know man I've been doing some sit ups occasionally and even ate some "organic" mac and cheese. I think I'm ready for MegaNatural!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Bparmz said:


> Well of course. Not trying to say I could do better! Haha. The shot at McMorris was unnecessary. Was more just trying to question the person I quoted on how Ultranatural did much of anything for the sport and how Nike being a sponsor of it means anything.


I actually think it moved snowboarding forward quite a bit by introducing a new format of a) competition and b) show for the audience. If anything, the fact that some riders struggled initially actually illustrates the challenge that the new format constituted.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

can someone please give an example of a company 'giving back to snowboarding' that was not also a promotion/ad for them to generate business


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

CassMT said:


> can someone please give an example of a company 'giving back to snowboarding' that was not also a promotion/ad for them to generate business


I'm not so sure it's about "giving back to snowboarding" in terms of charity or anything like that. Obviously these are all for-profit companies trying to make money and we all know that. I think what's meant is, "what have they done for the sport"? As in, how have they helped it evolve?

For example, Lib-Tech gave us banana tech and magne traction, both of which are wildly popular today. Never Summer gave us the original hybrid camber/rocker profile, which many on this forum (including me) ride often. Burton gave us the channel, comfort in boots and lighter decks. Salomon perfected the low-profile boot design. etc.

Each of these things has helped evolve snowboarding to where it is today so we can all enjoy it even further. It's not about giving back, but instead pushing the envelope beyond the status quo. As far as I can tell, Nike hasn't done anything close to that, and has instead operated on the flashy, "cool", consumerism side of the sport. Which, to be fair, is a completely legit corporate strategy. But it does nothing to evolve the sport, which is why I think many riders feel they're very out of place in this industry.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> I actually think it moved snowboarding forward quite a bit by introducing a new format of a) competition and b) show for the audience. If anything, the fact that some riders struggled initially actually illustrates the challenge that the new format constituted.


Very good points. You're definitely changing my views on it. I think a lot of my negative views of it stem from the very poor coverage of it. I don't think it has had a huge impact on snowboarding, but I will agree that it is a very good basis for changing competition.


----------



## NSXRguy (Jan 17, 2011)

i would buy i just to flip it to hype beasts

same retards who buy jordans will buy that


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

M.C._Dub said:


> I'm not so sure it's about "giving back to snowboarding" in terms of charity or anything like that. Obviously these are all for-profit companies trying to make money and we all know that. I think what's meant is, "what have they done for the sport"? As in, how have they helped it evolve?
> 
> For example, Lib-Tech gave us banana tech and magne traction, both of which are wildly popular today. Never Summer gave us the original hybrid camber/rocker profile, which many on this forum (including me) ride often. Burton gave us the channel, comfort in boots and lighter decks. Salomon perfected the low-profile boot design. etc.
> 
> Each of these things has helped evolve snowboarding to where it is today so we can all enjoy it even further. It's not about giving back, but instead pushing the envelope beyond the status quo. As far as I can tell, Nike hasn't done anything close to that, and has instead operated on the flashy, "cool", consumerism side of the sport. Which, to be fair, is a completely legit corporate strategy. But it does nothing to evolve the sport, which is why I think many riders feel they're very out of place in this industry.


good answer! i buy that partially anyway...i think the innovation is necessary as a marketing tool, to give the new tech names they can use to promote and sell, and most importantly keep up with the competition. i doubt in their design meetings anyone said, 'we need some new innovations, to advance the sport of snowboarding, c'mon guys, think!", the advances are a byproduct of the need to set themselves apart in the marketplace...this is all probably obviious

nike, idk, by that measure, in a second hand way, they support some riders in both snow and skate that are advancing the sport, and the films probably stoke many people, spawn and convert new riders (potential clients)...it's complicated


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

M.C._Dub said:


> I'm not so sure it's about "giving back to snowboarding" in terms of charity or anything like that. Obviously these are all for-profit companies trying to make money and we all know that. I think what's meant is, "what have they done for the sport"? As in, how have they helped it evolve?
> 
> For example, Lib-Tech gave us banana tech and magne traction, both of which are wildly popular today. Never Summer gave us the original hybrid camber/rocker profile, which many on this forum (including me) ride often. Burton gave us the channel, comfort in boots and lighter decks. Salomon perfected the low-profile boot design. etc.
> 
> Each of these things has helped evolve snowboarding to where it is today so we can all enjoy it even further. It's not about giving back, but instead pushing the envelope beyond the status quo. As far as I can tell, Nike hasn't done anything close to that, and has instead operated on the flashy, "cool", consumerism side of the sport. Which, to be fair, is a completely legit corporate strategy. But it does nothing to evolve the sport, which is why I think many riders feel they're very out of place in this industry.


Rocker/reverse camber were actually invented way before Lib-Tech or Never Summer or whoever decided to pick it up and market the shit out of it to the public.

I think it's funny that you claim all these product advances by other companies are "innovation" or "giving back", but the stuff Nike has put into their boots doesn't count? 

If it's one thing Nike (and now Adidas( knows, it's feet. Their R&D budget alone 2-3 years back was bigger than Burton's ENTIRE budget. With that much money pouring into boot R&D, production, marketing, etc., coupled with their high product knowledge of footwear, they are definitely pushing the envelope, or "giving back" to snowboarding, at least in terms of boots. Their boots are forcing other boot manufacturers to step their game as well, due to the increased competition. Yes, there are a lot of "hype beats" or general idiots who just want to buy the boot because of the Swoosh, but the boots they produce are incredible (if they fit your foot*).

Bobby Meeks is the head of their department, and he is as true of a shred guy as possible. There's not some corporate shmuck heading the department, it's one of the OG Robot Food guys. Their team is one of the heaviest hitting team in the industry right now. The contests they threw also help spread awareness for up-and-coming amateur riders due to the media exposure Nike helps create. Nike Snakes and Hammers was one of the most "innovative" contest formats in the past year or two, and is where I see contest formats going in the future, at least slopestyle-centric contests.

Additionally, the compensation the riders get for riding Nike gear helps set them up for future investments/life. Core doesn't pay, bro.


So many people here just see the Swoosh and think of child labor in Asia and refuse to put more thought into it. Nike is good for the health of snowboarding, IMO.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

^^^ all dat, boom!

but the led boots are cheezy! hah


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Time to piss people off... Nike is good for snowboarding! Just the same as Redbull and Monster and any company that puts money into our sport. We/I might not the like the company and what they stand for and what their motives are but the fact still remains that snowboarding needs all the support it can get. The more money put into making gear the better it will get and the more it will progress. 

I understand its not healthy for the small companies but thats the nature of the beast.


----------



## Banana12 (Nov 15, 2013)

Not trying to start an argument, just hear out my difference of opinion...

I think Redbull and Monster are different, as they are actually bringing new money into snowboarding that is not cutting into a previous market share of the industry (ie not cutting into boards, bindings, boots, etc). I _personally_ don't think Nike cares about core/local shops and only deal with them to try to boost their image. If Nike takes over the boot market they would no longer need the support of the local shops and could deal only with the large stores (like Dicks Sporting Goods) and that could crush the small local businesses... but I formed that feeling from Nike in the skate industry, but I think it might apply here, so correct me where I'm wrong :dunno:

This website conveys what I'm trying to say better: Don't Do It Foundation

Also, I am just not into the LED idea


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Can't argue that perspective at all. I just don't see Nike taking over at all. Not saying it's not possible but I just don't see Nike taking over but rather pushing other company's to step up their game. Which will push the whole industry to be better. I could be wrong but I don't see the other brands falling short but rather becoming better than Nike. Plus there is more loyalty to the brands that have been loyal to us.


----------



## Banana12 (Nov 15, 2013)

What I detailed was sort-of a worst case senerio, and probably (hopefully) won't happen. I'm hoping you're right and that everyone else in the industry will just be sure to step up their game and keep progressing.

My negative view on Nike is mostly because of the amount of retail I saw them take over at my local skate shops, which meant less of the "core" brands where being brought in, and some of the smaller shoe companies folded (not entirely connected to Nike, but I'm sure it did not help). I do not have nearly as much feel on the snowboard market, and while it does not seem to be nearly as big of a problem with snowboarding, I would just hate to see that happen here too.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Banana12 said:


> I _personally_ don't think Nike cares about core/local shops and only deal with them to try to boost their image. If Nike takes over the boot market they would no longer need the support of the local shops and could deal only with the large stores (like Dicks Sporting Goods) and that could crush the small local businesses... but I formed that feeling from Nike in the skate industry, but I think it might apply here, so correct me where I'm wrong :dunno:




Not exactly sure how Nike operates now, after the merge of Nike Snowboarding and Nike 6.0, but 2-3 years ago when Nike was making their push into the market, you could ONLY buy Nike Snowboarding products at specialized (read "core"), local B&Ms. There was an agreement/guidelines the store had to pass before you were approved as a new account. I know one guideline was that each new account was not able to sell skis/ski boots in the store.The 6.0 stuff was the shit that you saw at Zumiez or Dick's, but if you wanted a pair of Kaijus or ZF1s, you HAD to go to a local B&M. The Quickstrikes were even more limited, with only a small handful of those specialty shops even getting access to them. This is why the Vapen was introduced, so shops that did not have that exclusive "access" to Nike SB could still order/sell Nike boots.

Granted this is also the company that forces local B&Ms to have extremely high minimums on their orders, specifically their skate shoes, but there are a number of snowboard-specific companies doing this as well.


Food for thought..


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

CassMT said:


> the led suit and boot thing will be gone by next season...they only make any difference at night, and no pro is going to be caught dead in them. recipe for hype and 'cool' promo vids, but ultimate product fail.


Not to prove you wrong or anything.


----------



## Banana12 (Nov 15, 2013)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Not exactly sure how Nike operates now, after the merge of Nike Snowboarding and Nike 6.0, but 2-3 years ago when Nike was making their push into the market, you could ONLY buy Nike Snowboarding products at specialized (read "core"), local B&Ms. There was an agreement/guidelines the store had to pass before you were approved as a new account. I know one guideline was that each new account was not able to sell skis/ski boots in the store.The 6.0 stuff was the shit that you saw at Zumiez or Dick's, but if you wanted a pair of Kaijus or ZF1s, you HAD to go to a local B&M. The Quickstrikes were even more limited, with only a small handful of those specialty shops even getting access to them. This is why the Vapen was introduced, so shops that did not have that exclusive "access" to Nike SB could still order/sell Nike boots.
> 
> Granted this is also the company that forces local B&Ms to have extremely high minimums on their orders, specifically their skate shoes, but there are a number of snowboard-specific companies doing this as well.
> 
> ...


Good point,
I know Nike SB did pretty much the exact same thing with skate shops; I think they only sold to dedicated skate shops that had been around for 10+ years or something similar. Eventually they released them to everyone, but I do remember the local shop owner telling me how strict everything was initially.

I always viewed it as Nike trying to win the skate scenes backing, after their first fortes into the market did not fare so well. They also sponsored a few of the very well-liked skaters, but who weren’t known commercially, first which I think was just a marketing tactic. Most riders don’t make much money so I am sure it was hard to turn down a Nike check (no pun intended), then the kids see the “core” pros rocking Nikes, and now Nike is accepted in skating. 

Again, just my thoughts, maybe there is no Nike conspiracy to take over all sports and I should take the tinfoil off my head.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Banana12 said:


> I always viewed it as Nike trying to win the skate scenes backing, after their first fortes into the market did not fare so well. They also sponsored a few of the very well-liked skaters, but who weren’t known commercially, first which I think was just a marketing tactic. Most riders don’t make much money so I am sure it was hard to turn down a Nike check (no pun intended), then the kids see the “core” pros rocking Nikes, and now Nike is accepted in skating.


Definitely. Their marketing plan and integration into the scene is/was amazing. They are extremely adept at it, and continue to do so. I mean, who else watched Big Papi/the BoSox wear those Dragon/Nike goggles during the post-game celebration? Those goggles are going to sell like hot cakes this upcoming season. Our shop placed a huge, huge order for those. You think that wasn't planned at all?

I guess I'd have more of an issue with it if they didn't back up their marketing push with solid products or involvement in the industry.


----------



## Banana12 (Nov 15, 2013)

Alkasquawlik said:


> I guess I'd have more of an issue with it if they didn't back up their marketing push with solid products or involvement in the industry.


You know what, I never really thought about it that way. I'm certainly no Nike convert, but maybe they aren't quite as evil as I thought. Not that it was implied, I just want to be clear on my stance: I've never had a problem with shops carrying Nike or people riding for them, everyone has to do what they have to do to make it and action sports don't tend to pay much for the average person.

And you're right, Nike certainly has mastered marketing and product placement.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

jcam1981 said:


> Not to prove you wrong or anything.


ack! still as yet to see him in them, but when he puts up a vid in them, he should probably not read the comments! halldor is awesome, and i may have been wrong entirely...i do smell a marketing plant in the screenshot though

nike skate team is frikkn great, Grant Taylor, you you won't find a more core skater, i'd love to watch him even if he rode for team BoBo


----------



## KentoBento (Sep 8, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> I actually think it moved snowboarding forward quite a bit by introducing a new format of a) competition and b) show for the audience. If anything, the fact that some riders struggled initially actually illustrates the challenge that the new format constituted.


thanks for the back up


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Completely unrelated, but jesus there is ALOT of typos in this thread. It's semi painful to read through. Are people here illiterate, or just lazy?


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Completely unrelated, but jesus *there is ALOT* of typos in this thread. It's semi painful to read through. Are people here illiterate, or just lazy?


there ARE A LOT*


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

classic...never fails when someone tries to pull the grammar nazi


----------



## Weasley (Feb 4, 2013)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Completely unrelated, but jesus there is ALOT of typos in this thread. It's semi painful to read through. Are people here illiterate, or just lazy?


thought this was a snowboarding forum, not my english class


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Has anyone tried on the Adidas boots yet? Most fucking ill conceived footwear idea I've seen in a long time. The designer is the old guy from DC that got fired. Seriously worst designed/fitting boot on the planet and it's just cheaply made for the price. Reminds me of Nike when they launched. 

Also Nike doesn't give a fuck about core shops, if they did I wouldn't have 3 core shops within a 15 mile radius of me selling their stuff and competing with the Nike outlet. I can get Zoom Force 1's for 50 bucks from 2 years ago, current year stuff will drop in the outlet around March for 100 to 200 bucks. Yet the local "core" shops will be fucked in the ass again. It happens every year when I talked with Craighill about it he was so confused and gave me a line of BS. 

Plain and simple Nike and Adidas bring nothing in terms of technology to the table. They might have hired some people with a name/experience but I strangely don't see them actually trying to do a lot of the stuff Burton is doing, K2, or other brands. Their program is throw money at it at all costs and pray for profitability. Nothing wrong with that as most people are blind sheep, but seeing through the marketing bullshit should be peoples number 1 priority regardless of what product it is. 

Supernatural showed the other side of snowboarding to the masses which is pretty relevant when we're going into the five ring circus of the Olympics. I don't know about you but it's somewhat sad to roll into the park here in Breck and see coaches "training" kids who look miserable because there's 5 inches of fresh snow on top of the jumps so speed is an issue and they're forced to hit it. Definitely not the side of snowboarding I wanted to see become dominate when I started doing this a lifetime ago.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Has anyone tried on the Adidas boots yet? Most fucking ill conceived footwear idea I've seen in a long time. The designer is the old guy from DC that got fired. Seriously worst designed/fitting boot on the planet and it's just cheaply made for the price. Reminds me of Nike when they launched.
> 
> Also Nike doesn't give a fuck about core shops, if they did I wouldn't have 3 core shops within a 15 mile radius of me selling their stuff and competing with the Nike outlet. I can get Zoom Force 1's for 50 bucks from 2 years ago, current year stuff will drop in the outlet around March for 100 to 200 bucks. Yet the local "core" shops will be fucked in the ass again. It happens every year when I talked with Craighill about it he was so confused and gave me a line of BS.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more with this whole post. All I've pretty much gathered from everyone defending Nike is that they are saying that Nike boots fit them and that's why they think the company is great for snowboarding. Like whoopdeefuckindo, you found boots that fit, that doesn't make Nike a great snowboard company. Like BA said, Nike brings almost nothing to the table in terms of tech.

And I can't stand the new trend of every kid wanting to be a parkrat. I've heard kids complaining about how the fresh couple inches or more of snow the mountain got ruined the park. Told them to go play in traffic:thumbsup:


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Bparmz said:


> I couldn't agree more with this whole post. All I've pretty much gathered from everyone defending Nike is that they are saying that Nike boots fit them and that's why they think the company is great for snowboarding. Like whoopdeefuckindo, you found boots that fit, that doesn't make Nike a great snowboard company. Like BA said, Nike brings almost nothing to the table in terms of tech.
> 
> And I can't stand the new trend of every kid wanting to be a parkrat. I've heard kids complaining about how the fresh couple inches or more of snow the mountain got ruined the park. Told them to go play in traffic:thumbsup:


You are so cool. Can I be like you?

What else should I hate? Burton? K2?

Gimme a break.

Why does a company "owe" a sport something? Do they make boots? Outerwear? Sponsor riders? Sponsor events? Pretty sure that is the same thing all your other "core" companies are doing.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Bparmz said:


> I couldn't agree more with this whole post. All I've pretty much gathered from everyone defending Nike is that they are saying that Nike boots fit them and that's why they think the company is great for snowboarding. Like whoopdeefuckindo, you found boots that fit, that doesn't make Nike a great snowboard company. Like BA said, Nike brings almost nothing to the table in terms of tech.
> 
> And I can't stand the new trend of every kid wanting to be a parkrat. I've heard kids complaining about how the fresh couple inches or more of snow the mountain got ruined the park. Told them to go play in traffic:thumbsup:


Yea. That's what people said. "It fits, Nike is great for snowboarding". Good job. 

And I rather all the kids be in the park not fucking with the fresh pow. Live and let live. What's the point of hating on shit all the time? Sounds stressful and a waste of time.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i don't have a dog in the fight here - full disclosure: i do wear nike boots atm but its pretty much bc i got them at Ross for like 70 bucks and they fit for now and i hate changing boots, but i could give a fuck what brand boots i wear.

BUT, if we're being honest here nike does in fact give something to snowboarding. money. 

i'm no pro but i have to imagine that a nike sponsorship has to be one of the more lucrative contracts for a rider to get. that is good. money for snowboarders is good. so... there's that...

it also in some way helps the oregon economy, which i'm cool with bc i live here. except i hate the ducks and they live by suckling the nike teat so i guess there's one for the con side... that and the sweatshops i guess but slaves - err i mean poor people need jobs too :dunno:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Nike will do what it wants and not much we can do about it. Someone will buy them and some not,oh well.. Companies out there would try to dip their hands into the snowboarding pot and hope for a profit and exposure. It just gives me a chance to look their shit up and see if its worth my money.


----------

